# Blue water



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Blue water still waaaaay out there?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

Sunday, we went SE 157 miles, started trolling S & tapered back W before giving up and coming back... no blue water anywhere....if your fishing the tourney this weekend good luck....we went first week of August & bluewater was at 100 miles SE so its moved that far in 3 weeks...


----------



## antricc (Oct 1, 2018)

It's way out there like he said. satellite show "clean green" vs dirty green near the rigs/ships but no blue. we trying this weekend


----------

